# Pen kits - recommended suppliers?



## Dave Leishman (12 Aug 2008)

So, having read a number of posts on these forums about pen turning, bought a pen turning kit and turned my first pen on Saturday (up to 10 now!) I'm starting to think about where to get supplies.

I managed to wreck a pair of brass inserts using medium CA instead of the thicker slower setting stuff and I'm fast running out of kits now.

Anyone have any recommendations on reasonable quality and reasonably priced slimline kits? What about a source for spares, like the brass inserts?

Does anyone use ebay as a source for kits?

There seem to be plenty of blanks for sale on ebay at good prices.

I seem to be in a bit of a vacuum as far as local suppliers are concerned, so it'll have to be online ordering I guess.


----------



## Paul.J (12 Aug 2008)

I've only bought my kits and spares from Here. Just the slimline ones.
I think the bulk buys are a good price.


----------



## beejay (12 Aug 2008)

Hi Dave, 
I buy in bulk on the slimline with some friends at the local club. We go for the better quality slimline and order 100 at a time from Axminster. 
I also use Turners Retreat for Sierras and the Elite collection which are good quality as per some of the American sites. TR are not the cheapest though. 
Ive looked at this UK site : http://www.penkits.co.uk/index.html who also offers some of the kits that you can see in the US. haven't used him yet but his prices do seem ok. 
Finally, its worth risking the duty from US on occasion as there are some very good kits available from a lot of suppliers who will ship to the UK. 
have a look at:
http://www.penturners.org/ 
http://penturnersparadise.ca/index.php 
http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/index.html (I've bought from them and theyre good)
and you'll find plenty of links and comments from the forum members about their sources as well as some excellent pics of the finished items. 
Regards, beejay


----------



## stevebuk (12 Aug 2008)

Try this guy out, you can also get him on ebay, reliable and good stuff too.
http://www.theturnersworkshop.co.uk/


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Aug 2008)

stevebuk":26d41dyi said:


> Try this guy out, you can also get him on ebay, reliable and good stuff too.
> http://www.theturnersworkshop.co.uk/



I think you'll find he is also a forum member :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Dave Leishman (12 Aug 2008)

Thanks guys. I've just ordered some pen kits from the guy on ebay from the Turners Workshop, so I should be swamped with the things soon!


----------



## stevebuk (13 Aug 2008)

Bodrighy":98b364bd said:


> stevebuk":98b364bd said:
> 
> 
> > Try this guy out, you can also get him on ebay, reliable and good stuff too.
> ...



Are you sure its the same guy pete , I know there is a guy on here with a very similar web addy, but didn't know vinny was a member.. :?:


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Aug 2008)

stevebuk":fjxqqrj4 said:


> Bodrighy":fjxqqrj4 said:
> 
> 
> > stevebuk":fjxqqrj4 said:
> ...



Just checked and you are right Steve. Apologies to all. One is *The* Turners workshop and the other is Turners workshop.  

Pete


----------



## greggy (14 Aug 2008)

hi dave , i agree with beejay and steve, they are good links. vinny is as cheap as you get for the basic kits, and he now has some good quality platings too.


----------

